# Fucking Determined!



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2014)

Whelp...I had me a nice little journal going for the elite peptides log, but they disappeared, and I was really enjoying logging my progress. So, I will start a new log here for just me. I am starting this log in the middle of a cycle, so I feel like I am in peak performance. 

I am thinking that much of this log will be about battling to stay where I am when I come off the juice. Right now, I am a raging bull. All I care about is lifting and fucking. It is all I want to do, it is all I think about. 

I work at a nutrition store, and I have access to the best supplements out, most of them free. The guy that owns the store is appreciative for my knowledge and my physique. It looks good to have a person selling supps that looks like they workout. So he gives me tons of shit to try and use.

Currently I am on my 4th week of a 10 week cycle running 100mg test, 100mg tren, and 100mg deca weekly. I am also running 150mcg ghrp-2 + cjc-1295 twice a day.

I have leaned out tremendously. The past two weeks I have gotten at least 20 complements from strangers. The shit feels nice. I plan to take some new photos soon. 

Training as been solid with gains every week. I have been doing push, pull, legs with alternating periodization. One week is low reps, one week is mid reps, some weeks are high reps, and then every once in a while I do a shock cycle to throw all kinds of crazy shit at my body to fuck with it and keep it from adapting.   

I had some injuries that I have been rehabbing. I had a herniated disc, a knee issue, and elbow issue. The back feels strong, the knee doesn't even hurt except right after leg day, and the elbow only hurts when I do pronated pulling movements. All in all, I am happy with the situation. I am not fully healed, but it could be a lot worse. 

So, here goes. This is my fucking determined journal.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2014)

02/17/14 - Tuesday
Legs - Medium to High Reps

Squats: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 275 x 10
Set 4: 295 x 9

Leg Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 270 x 12
Set 2: 290 x 12
Set 3: 300 x 12

Lying Leg Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 140 x 12
Set 2: 155 x 12
Set 3: 170 x 10

Seated Calf Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 70
Set 2: 135 x 70
Set 3: 90 x 130


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## trav365plus (Feb 19, 2014)

Inspirational


----------



## KelJu (Feb 20, 2014)

02/20/14 - Thursday
Push - Low Reps

Bench Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 275 x 5
Set 4: 295 x 4
Set 5: 305 x 4

Military Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 5
Set 2: 115 x 5
Set 3: 135 x 5
Set 4: 155 x 5
Set 5: 175 x 2
Set 6: 175 x 1

Weighted Dips: (3m RI)
Set 1: +45 x 8
Set 2: +80 x 8
Set 3: +90 x 7
Set 4: +100 x 6

Single Arm Cable Arm Extensions: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 25 x 6
Set 2: 30 x 6
Set 3: 35 x 5
Set 4: 40 x 5

Torso Twist: (2m RI)
Set 1: 170 x 12
Set 2: 190 x 15

Crunches: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: BW x 35
Set 2: BW x 25
Set 3: BW x 15


----------



## KelJu (Feb 20, 2014)

I was contemplating suicide this morning for no good reason. I knew that if I could just drag my ass to the gym I would be fine. Sure enough, about around the 3rd set of bench presses, the feel good juices started flowing and I was fine.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## KelJu (Feb 20, 2014)

It's the nature of bipolar disorder. I felt like a Boss by 3:00.


----------



## 13bret (Feb 20, 2014)

KelJu said:


> It's the nature of bipolar disorder. I felt like a Boss by 3:00.



Take lithium or valproic acid for that?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 20, 2014)

13bret said:


> Take lithium or valproic acid for that?




Lithium and seroquel


----------



## SheriV (Feb 20, 2014)

ton of calf reps huh?


are you comfortable posting pics?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 20, 2014)

SheriV said:


> ton of calf reps huh?
> 
> 
> are you comfortable posting pics?




I posted in my GHRP Log, but their forum got closed. I'll repost starting pics, and then post some 4 week progress pics in the next few days.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 20, 2014)

4 weeks ago:


----------



## SheriV (Feb 20, 2014)

great traps and triceps!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 21, 2014)

02/21/14 - Friday
Pull - Low Reps

Chin-Ups: (3m RI)
Set 1: BW+10 x 5
Set 2: BW+25 x 5
Set 3: BW+45 x 5
Set 4: BW+55 x 5
Set 5: BW+60 x 4

T-Bar Row: (3m RI)
Set 1: 45 x 5
Set 2: 90 x 5
Set 3: 115 x 5
Set 4: 135 x 5
Set 5: 150 x 5

Shrugs: (3m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 15
Set 2: 405 x 15
Set 3: 455 x 15
Set 4: 495 x 10

Upright Row: (3m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 5
Set 2: 115 x 5
Set 3: 135 x 5
Set 4: 145 x 5

Hyper Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 25
Set 2: BW+45 x 15

Barbell Curl: (3m RI)
Set 1: 85 x 5
Set 2: 95 x 5
Set 3: 100 x 5
Set 4: 105 x 5


----------



## KelJu (Feb 21, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Eat more mushrooms, I always feel a million times better after going on a trip.  I haven't been on one for a year or two now though




I have been drug free for almost a year now. Sobriety has been my little experiment. I never had a problem with drugs, but I just wanted to see if my mental health improved. I am thinking it hasn't made a difference one way or another. I feel the same. Some mushrooms would be awesome. I need to make a little black market order for some ecstacy, and find some slut who wants to hangout, do drugs, and fuck all weekend.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2014)

KelJu said:


> It's the nature of bipolar disorder. I felt like a Boss by 3:00.



You've obliged to stay a member here until 2064 ..... Btw you're way moar jacked than last I saw you ... A little pale thou ...


----------



## KelJu (Feb 21, 2014)

SheriV said:


> great traps and triceps!





Thanks. That is nice of you to say, but I feel like a fat disgusting slob. I have a long way to go.


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2014)

Weighted chins look strong. What kind of hand position do you use?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 22, 2014)

fufu said:


> Weighted chins look strong. What kind of hand position do you use?



Sup fufu! I am using supinated grip spaced 4 inches apart.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 22, 2014)

02/22/14 - Saturday
Legs - Low Reps

Squats: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 295 x 5
Set 4: 325 x 5
Set 5: 350 x 3

SLDL: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 185 x 5
Set 3: 225 x 5
Set 4: 245 x 5

Leg Extensions: 2m RI)
Set 1: 270 x 15
Set 2: 290 x 15
Set 3: 300 x 12

Seated Calf Raises: (2m RI)
135 x 50
145 x 40
150 x 40


----------



## KelJu (Feb 24, 2014)

Elite Peptides is back up. I am going to post here and there until I finish the bottles of peptides they gave me. 

02/24/14 - Monday
Push - Medium to High Reps

DB Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 80 x 12
Set 2: 85 x 12
Set 3: 95 x 10
Set 4: 100 x 9

Decline Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 155 x 12
Set 2: 175 x 12

Military Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 12
Set 2: 100 x 10
Set 3: 105 x 10

Dips: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 20
Set 2: BW x 20
Set 3: BW x 16

Single Arm Cable Arm Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 20 x 12
Set 2: 20 x 12

Torso Twist: (2m RI)
Set 1: 205 x 15
Set 2: 205 x 15

Weighted Crunches: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+10 x 20
Set 2: BW+10 x 15


----------



## Jaws55 (Feb 24, 2014)

Dude, great job overall. And you shrug a FUCKload of weight! Keep up the good work!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 24, 2014)

5 Week Progress:


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 24, 2014)

Look much thinner and more angry.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 24, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Look much thinner and more angry.



Angry, but i like it. Some schizophrenic homeless guy walked up to me at the train station and asked me if I was okay, because I looked angry? I started laughing hysterically from irony.


----------



## lancedouglas (Feb 24, 2014)

You are leaning out nicely bro!  Great work!  This is getting me pumped for my future cut.


----------



## fufu (Feb 25, 2014)

Leaning up nicely.

How is your body feeling? Any chronic pain issues?

BTW, how do you feel mentally when you are on a cal-deficit? Do you feel different at all?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 25, 2014)

fufu said:


> Leaning up nicely.
> 
> How is your body feeling? Any chronic pain issues?
> 
> BTW, how do you feel mentally when you are on a cal-deficit? Do you feel different at all?





Mentally, I feel great, but that has more to do with me having stayed on top of my mental health issues. My body feels tip top. I am leaning towards believing that the peptides I am on are doing a good job of regenerating my body: muscles, connective tissues, hormones, brain chemicals, ect.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 25, 2014)

02/25/14 - Tuesday
Pull - Medium to High Reps

Chin-ups: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW x 10
Set 3: BW x 10

Standing Single Arm Cable Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: 72.5 x 12
Set 2: 72.5 x 10
Set 3: 65 x 12

Upright Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 12
Set 2: 95 x 10
Set 3: 105 x 10

Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 20
Set 2: 405 x 15
Set 3: 405 x 20

Hyper Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 25
Set 2: BW+45 x 15

Barbell Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 70 x 12
Set 2: 70 x 12

Preacher Curl Machine: (2m RI)
Set 1: 45 x 12
Set 2: 55 x 12


----------



## KelJu (Feb 27, 2014)

02/27/14 - Thursday
Legs - Medium to High Reps

Squats: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 275 x 10
Set 4: 315 x 10

Leg Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 230 x 20
Set 2: 250 x 16
Set 3: 250 x 16

Lying Leg Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 125 x 10
Set 2: 140 x 10
Set 3: 155 x 10
Set 3: 170 x 7

Seated Calf Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 180 x 20 --------------Injury! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!


Workout was going awesome, but I tried to up the weight on seated calf raises and pulled a muscle in my calf. It is a small setback. I should be fine in a week. I will lift around it until it heals. 

Besides that, I am very happy. I was 2lbs lighter today, but legs keep getting stronger.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 27, 2014)

beard looks good!

so does the rest of you...leaner!


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 27, 2014)

KelJu said:


> 5 Week Progress:


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 27, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> KelJu said:
> 
> 
> > 5 Week Progress:
> ...


----------



## KelJu (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone for the supportive words. It really does matter. It helps me to push myself harder.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 28, 2014)

02/28/14 - Friday
Push - Low Reps

Bench Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 275 x 5
Set 4: 295 x 5
Set 5: 315 x 3

Military Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 5
Set 2: 135 x 5
Set 3: 155 x 5
Set 4: 155 x 5
Set 5: 175 x 2

Dips: (3m RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 6
Set 2: BW+90 x 6

Lying DB Tricep Extension: (3m RI)
Set 1: 25 x 6
Set 2: 30 x 6
Set 3: 35 x 6
Set 4: 40 x 5
Set 4: 40 x 5

Torso Twist: (2m RI)
Set 1: 205 x 15
Set 2: 205 x 15

Hanging Crunches: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 20
Set 2: BW x 15

Weighted Crunches: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+10 x 30
Set 2: BW+10 x 20


----------



## KelJu (Feb 28, 2014)

My volume and intensity is too high for the amount of calories I am taking in. I have felt tired for the past 4 days. My joints are starting to hurt. I think I am pushing too hard. I am going to add a few extra calories, stop doing low rep high weight training once I finish this iteration of push/pull.legs. I have been dropping weight like crazy. I have consistently weighed in a pound lighter every time I go to the gym. I was 213 today. 

My motivation and determination are at the max, but my rational thinking brain is telling me to take it down a notch before I fuck myself up.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 28, 2014)

That's the word I was searching for, intensity.   I bet you'd be one helluva workout partner!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 2, 2014)

03/02/14 - Sunday
Pull Day - Low Reps

Chin-ups: (3m RI)
Set 1: BW+25 x 6
Set 2: BW+45 x 6
Set 3: BW+55 x 5
Set 4: BW+65 x 4
Set 5: BW+70 x 4

Standing Single Arm Cable Rows: (3m RI)
Set 1: 65 x 6
Set 2: 80 x 6
Set 3: 87.5 x 5
Set 4: 95 x 5
Set 5: 95 x 5

Upright Rows: (3m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 6
Set 2: 105 x 6
Set 3: 115 x 6
Set 4: 120 x 5

Shrugs: (3m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 15
Set 2: 405 x 15
Set 3: 495 x 12
Set 4: 500 x 10

Hyper Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 20
Set 2: BW+45 x 20

Preacher Curl Machine: (3m RI)
Set 1: 55 x 6
Set 2: 65 x 6
Set 3: 75 x 5
Set 4: 90 x 5
Set 5: 100 x 4


----------



## KelJu (Mar 2, 2014)

I increased my calories and my strength came back. I made massive imp[improvements since my last pull day. I added about 300 calories. Basically I have a small 4oz hamburger patty with my eggs. I also am eating more oatmeal. 

I quit smoking cigarettes, and I have been running every morning to try and strengthen my cardiovascular system and improve energy output in the gym. It has already started to make a difference. I will be taking final pictures tonight for elite peptides log. I will post here as well.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 4, 2014)

03/03/14 - Monday
Legs - Low Reps

Squats: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 335 x 5
Set 5: 355 x 3

Leg Extensions: (3m RI)
Set 1: 250 x 12
Set 2: 270 x 12
Set 3: 290 x 12

SLDL: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 6
Set 2: 185 x 6
Set 3: 225 x 6
Set 4: 245 x 6

Seated Calf Raises: 
Set 1: 45 x 100
Set 2: 55 x 100
Set 3: 65 x 100


I did light calf work because my calf is still a little tender from last workout injury.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 4, 2014)

03/04/14 - Tuesday
Push - High Reps

Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 225 x 9
Set 4: 185 x 10
Set 5: 195 x 9

DB Shoulder Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 35 x 10
Set 2: 40 x 10
Set 3: 40 x 10
Set 4: 45 x 9

Dips: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 20
Set 2: BW x 20
Set 3: BW x 20

Cable Single Arm Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 25 x 10
Set 2: 20 x 12

Hanging Crunches: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 20
Set 2: BW x 15

Weighted Crunches: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+10 x 30
Set 2: BW+10 x 25
Set 3: BW+10 x 25


----------



## KelJu (Mar 5, 2014)

I just finished up my Elite peptides log. I didn't get to where I wanted to be, but I got pretty damn far. I am satisfied with the results considering the time frame I was working with. Here are 8 week progress pictures. Like I said in the other log. These pictures were taken cold on a day that I did not workout.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 6, 2014)

I finished my cut before I got to my goal because I felt I wasn't taking in enough calories and I was in danger of injury or burning out. Gains on pull days seem to have slowed. I am switching to a more bodybuilder oriented hypertrophy based regiment.  However, I am concerned, because I do not respond well to hypertrophy based training. It just seems like I do the exact same weight as last time with little or no improvement. If anyone has any tips or advice, I am all ears. 

Training today sucked. I felt weaker than on my last pull day, but I am up in body weight. This is fucking unacceptable! I am not sure what I am doing wrong that is causing me to take a step backwards. I increased workout frequency, and I could be over training. My volume is pretty high as well.

I might need to switch from (on, on, off, on, on, off) to (on, on, off, on, off) to give me more rest between sessions.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 6, 2014)

03/06/14 - Thursday
Pull Day - High Reps

Chin-Ups: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: BW x 11
Set 2: BW x 10
Set 3: BW x 9
Set 4: BW x 8

Standing Single Arm Cable Row: (2m RI)
Set 1: 65 x 12
Set 2: 72.5 x 12

Seated Cable Row Supinated Grip: (2m RI)
Set 1: 120 x 12
Set 2: 120 x 12

Up-Right Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 12
Set 2: 85 x 15
Set 3: 90 x 12
Set 4: 90 x 10

Shrugs: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 30
Set 2: 315 x 30
Set 3: 315 x 25
Set 4: 315 x 25

Hyper Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 20
Set 2: BW+45 x 15
Set 3: BW+45 x 15

Preacher Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 55 x 12
Set 2: 65 x 12
Set 3: 65 x 10
Set 4: 55 x 10


----------



## KelJu (Mar 8, 2014)

03/08/14 - Saturday
Legs - High Reps

Squats: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 275 x 12
Set 4: 295 x 10
Set 4: 315 x 8

Leg Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 250 x 15
Set 2: 270 x 12
Set 3: 270 x 12

Lying Leg Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 125 x 12
Set 2: 125 x 12
Set 3: 110 x 15

Leg Press Calf Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 495 x 40
Set 2: 585 x 40

Standing Calf Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 115 x 60
Set 2: 155 x 50
Set 3: 175 x 40



I was weaker than last workout. This shit ain't fucking cool! Fat loss has stagnated. Muscle building has stagnated. I am going to eat like a mother fucking pig until my strength gains come back, and then I will dial it back down.


----------



## sneedham (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice journal my man....Keep it up and congrats on quitting the smokes....


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 10, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I finished my cut before I got to my goal because I felt I wasn't taking in enough calories and I was in danger of injury or burning out. Gains on pull days seem to have slowed. I am switching to a more bodybuilder oriented hypertrophy based regiment.  However, I am concerned, because I do not respond well to hypertrophy based training. It just seems like I do the exact same weight as last time with little or no improvement. If anyone has any tips or advice, I am all ears.
> 
> Training today sucked. I felt weaker than on my last pull day, but I am up in body weight. This is fucking unacceptable! I am not sure what I am doing wrong that is causing me to take a step backwards. I increased workout frequency, and I could be over training. My volume is pretty high as well.
> 
> I might need to switch from (on, on, off, on, on, off) to (on, on, off, on, off) to give me more rest between sessions.



I'm having the opposite problem as you, my lifts are trending upward on everything, but my bodyweight is trending downward, and this is not by design.  Granted, I admit I'm probably not eating quite as much as I should be, but I'm certainly not dieting, so I share in your frustrations.

As far as the training goes, I read some of what you were doing, and it really doesn't seem like that much more volume then I am doing, it's definitely more, but not a ton more considering you are much younger than me, and cycling at the moment.  You said you think you're pushing too hard.  Honesty, that could be the only problem.  I always gravitate to a push/legs/off/pull/off repeat schedule, but when I do it for a couple of weeks, I notice I feel drained.  When I switch to a one on one off schedule, I always feel better.  Now, it sucks because I always have to watch my volume because I am doing the lifts more often that way, but I really feel always having a day off after lifting makes a huge difference, especially when you're old like me.

The other thing that is helping me a lot I think is cycling intensities, which it seems like you are doing with the rep range changes.  I set my training up like a modified 531 scheme, only I use 9, 7 and 5 reps and pyramid up and down instead of doing that nonsense 5 sets of 10 at 50% bullshit which I think is a waste.  I always know what I am going to lift when I workout, and dont push it even if I could.  It's all about getting the most work in with the least work if that makes sense.

I set it up like this:
day 1
bench
pendlay rows
overhead press

day 2
squats
chinups
sldl

I don't do curls or tricep work because frankly, I can't because of my bad elbow, otherwise I would put dips on day 1 and curls on day 2.  Right there covers almost prob 85% of what you are doing.

So maybe try an extra rest day in between lifting days, consolidate your lifts to fit into less days, and keep cycling intensities, maybe that can help you?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 11, 2014)

Stewart14 said:


> I'm having the opposite problem as you, my lifts are trending upward on everything, but my bodyweight is trending downward, and this is not by design.  Granted, I admit I'm probably not eating quite as much as I should be, but I'm certainly not dieting, so I share in your frustrations.
> 
> As far as the training goes, I read some of what you were doing, and it really doesn't seem like that much more volume then I am doing, it's definitely more, but not a ton more considering you are much younger than me, and cycling at the moment.  You said you think you're pushing too hard.  Honesty, that could be the only problem.  I always gravitate to a push/legs/off/pull/off repeat schedule, but when I do it for a couple of weeks, I notice I feel drained.  When I switch to a one on one off schedule, I always feel better.  Now, it sucks because I always have to watch my volume because I am doing the lifts more often that way, but I really feel always having a day off after lifting makes a huge difference, especially when you're old like me.
> 
> ...


----------



## KelJu (Mar 14, 2014)

03/14/14 - Friday
Push - High Reps

Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 225 x 8
Set 4: 185 x 10

Decline Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 185 x 10
Set 2: 175 x 10

Military Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 10
Set 2: 105 x 10
Set 3: 115 x 8

Dips: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 25
Set 2: BW x 22
Set 3: BW x 22

Cable Single Arm Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 20 x 12
Set 2: 25 x 12

Hanging Crunches: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 20
Set 2: BW x 15

Weighted Crunches: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+10 x 25
Set 2: BW+10 x 15

Torso Twist: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 205 x 15
Set 2: 205 x 15


OMFG! I was in so much pain during that workout. I thought my shoulders were going to fall the fuck off. Cramps, muscle burning, spasms, holy shit. WTF is happening to me. I hope whatever this shit is clears up with a quickness.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 15, 2014)

03/15/14 - Saturday
Pull Day - High Reps

Chin-Ups: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW x 10
Set 3: BW x 10 + 5 second static hold

Pendlay Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 155 x 10
Set 3: 135 x 12

Up-Right Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 12
Set 2: 105 x 12
Set 3: 115 x 10

Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 30
Set 2: 315 x 30
Set 3: 315 x 35

Hyper Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 25
Set 2: BW+45 x 20

Preacher Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 45 x 12
Set 2: 70 x 10
Set 3: 80 x 10


Dropping the total volume until I get my groove back. I think I was training both to often with too high of a volume and it fucked my body up. I stopped taking the clen as well. I am not cutting, at the moment. I simply want to start making small amounts of progress again. 

Today, I didn't feel as strong as I would have liked, but I felt a 100 times better than yesterday. So, I think what I am doing is a step in the right direction.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 16, 2014)

03/16/14 - Sunday
Legs - High Reps

Squats: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 275 x 12
Set 4: 315 x 11

Leg Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 230 x 20
Set 2: 210 x 20
Set 3: 210 x 15

Lying Leg Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 125 x 12
Set 2: 140 x 12
Set 3: 155 x 10

Standing Calf Raises - 5 second contraction with 1 second rest: (1m RI) 
Set 1: 215 x 15
Set 2: 215 x 15
Set 3: 215 x 12
Set 4: 215 x 10


Fuck yeah mother fucker! Fuck yeah! 2 weeks of eating dick in the gym, and my shit has finally returned to normal. Intensity, strength, and endurance is back. This is the first workout in a while where i didn't move backwards. So, whatever that funk was, maybe it is gone for good.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, I am experimenting with something new. I have purged my life of almost every vice. I have given up alcohol, drugs, pot, and cigarettes. Now recently, I have started day 1 of a stimulant purge. Today is the first day of my adult life that I can remember where I did not consume any stimulants. I am throwing out coffee, pre-workouts, tea, ect. Anything with a stimulant effect must go.


----------



## bigcruz (Mar 17, 2014)

Looking good bro! I was thinking of taking another day off but after reading this forget it I gotta go!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcruz (Mar 17, 2014)

Great job!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KelJu (Mar 18, 2014)

03/18/14 - Tuesday
Push - High Reps

DB Bench Press: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 80 x 12
Set 2: 80 x 11
Set 3: 70 x 10
Set 4: 60 x 10

Decline Press: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 155 x 12
Set 2: 155 x 12
Set 3: 155 x 10

Military Press: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 85 x 12
Set 2: 85 x 10
Set 3: 75 x 10
Set 4: 65 x 10

Dips: (60sec RI)
Set 1: BW x 25
Set 2: BW x 17
Set 3: BW x 15

Cable Single Arm Extensions: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 25 x 12
Set 2: 20 x 12
Set 3: 15 x 12
Set 4: 10 x 15

Hanging Crunches: (60sec RI)
Set 1: BW x 20
Set 2: BW x 15
Set 3: BW x 10

Torso Twist: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 210 x 15
Set 2: 210 x 15

Weighted Crunches: (60sec RI)
Set 1: BW+10 x 35


Solid training day. I am really liking the 1 minute rest intervals. It is hard and requires more endurance, but I feel like a tank half way though. Workouts also go faster. 1m RI knocks a 1.5 hour workout down to a 50 minute workout.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 19, 2014)

03/19/14 - Wednesday
Pull Day - High Reps

Cable Pull-down Supinated Grip: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 180 x 12
Set 2: 180 x 10
Set 3: 150 x 10
Set 4: 135 x 10

Standing Single Arm Cable row: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 65 x 12
Set 2: 57.5 x 12
Set 3: 50 x 10
Set 4: 50 x 10

Up-Right Rows: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 75 x 12
Set 2: 75 x 12
Set 3: 80 x 12
Set 4: 80 x 10

Shrugs: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 315 x 15
Set 2: 315 x 15
Set 3: 315 x 15
Set 4: 315 x 15

Hyper Extensions: (60sec RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 12
Set 2: BW+45 x 12
Set 3: BW+45 x 12
Set 4: BW+45 x 12

Preacher Curls: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 55 x 12
Set 2: 55 x 10
Set 3: 45 x 12
Set 4: 45 x 10


I said it before, but I will say it again. I am really fucking liking hypertrophy based training. I hurts more, but it is more rewarding. My arms and back were swole as fuck all during the workout. Also, I am on day 3 of my purge. No stimulants, sex, jerking off, tobacco, drugs, alcohol, ect. 

The only thing going in my body is steroids, peptides, and food. I am a happier person like this. Also, my training is fucking awesome now. I believe that pre-workouts fuck with people's training as much as it helps. Now that I don't take in any stimulants, my body has more resources to use during the workout. 

I got the idea of no sex and jerking off from Rickson Gracia. I was watching the movie choke, and he said he does not have sex 20 days before a competition because it depletes the body of energy. Maybe it is bullshit, but maybe not. I am finding that I have unlimited energy in the gym, and it is more of a pain for me to stop working out than it is to continue working out.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 21, 2014)

03/21/14 - Friday
Legs - High Reps

Squats: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 245 x 12
Set 4: 275 x 12

Leg Extensions: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 210 x 15
Set 2: 210 x 15
Set 3: 210 x 14
Set 4: 210 X 10

Lying Leg Curls: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 95 x 12
Set 2: 110 x 12
Set 3: 110 x 12
Set 4: 95 x 15

Seated Calf Raises: (45sec RI)
Set 1: 90 x 100
Set 2: 100 x 60
Set 3: 110 x 60
Set 4: 120 x 50


Damn solid workout considering I got 2 hours of sleep last night.


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2014)

High reps like that with such short RIs would murder me. 

I've just started getting back into higher rep training after training pretty much exclusively in the 1-5 rep range for the past couple years. 

It's amazing how instantly weak I feel once I get to rep 7 or 8, it comes out of nowhere. My muscles don't feel that strained, but I just start slowing down like crazy.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2014)

fufu said:


> High reps like that with such short RIs would murder me.
> 
> I've just started getting back into higher rep training after training pretty much exclusively in the 1-5 rep range for the past couple years.
> 
> It's amazing how instantly weak I feel once I get to rep 7 or 8, it comes out of nowhere. My muscles don't feel that strained, but I just start slowing down like crazy.



It is a little hard on the ego. I know I can bench press somewhere between 330 and 350, but short rest intervals makes working out with 205 seem like hell.


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2014)

KelJu said:


> It is a little hard on the ego. I know I can bench press somewhere between 330 and 350, but short rest intervals makes working out with 205 seem like hell.



Yeah. I really have to cut down the intensity too. I lower the weights to what I think I'll be OK with, and it turns out my body thinks otherwise!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2014)

03/22/14 - Saturday
Push - High Reps

Bench Press: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 205 x 12
Set 3: 205 x 10
Set 4: 185 x 8
Set 5: 155 x 8

DB Shoulder Press: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 35 x 12
Set 2: 35 x 10
Set 3: 30 x 12
Set 4: 30 x 12

Dips: (60sec RI)
Set 1: BW x 20
Set 2: BW x 20
Set 3: BW x 20
Set 4: Bw x 13

Cable Single Arm Extensions: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 25 x 12
Set 2: 25 x 12

Torso Twist: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 210 x 15
Set 2: 210 x 15

Weighted Crunches: (60sec RI)
Set 1: BW+10 x 40
Set 2: BW+10 x 30


Solid fucking workout. Pussy weight, but perfect volume and form. My muscles were screaming. I have never had such an intense pump before. Also people I talk to now and again have started coming up to me and asking about steroids. Fucking douche nozzles! That shit ain't cool. But at the same time, I would be lying if I said it didn't pump up my ego a little. 

I'm expecting a pretty little package from uncleZ. I can't fucking wait for that little fucker to arrive.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2014)

Lol I've always pushed pussy weights - even at my heaviest!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2014)

I am starting a log for evolution peptides, so I will be posting workouts in here and there until the log is finished. 

03/24/14 - Monday
Pull Day - High Reps

Chin-Ups: (60sec RI)
Set 1: BW x 8
Set 2: BW x 8
Set 3: BW x 8

Cable Pull-Down: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 145 x 12
Set 2: 145 x 12
Set 3: 145 x 12

Standing Single Arm Cable Row: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 50 x 12
Set 2: 57.5 x 12
Set 3: 57.5 x 12

Upright Rows: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 95 x 10
Set 2: 95 x 10
Set 3: 95 x 10
Set 4: 95 x 12

Shrugs: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 315 x 25
Set 2: 315 x 25
Set 3: 315 x 20
Set 4: 315 x 20

Hyper Extensions: (60sec RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 20
Set 2: BW+45 x 20
Set 3: BW+45 x 13

Preacher Curls: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 55 x 12
Set 2: 55 x 12
Set 3: 55 x 12
Set 4: 45 x 10


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 24, 2014)

Shit I gotta get on here more! Subbed great work so far


----------



## KelJu (Mar 26, 2014)

03/26/14 - Friday
Legs - High Reps

Squats: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 245 x 12
Set 4: 300 x 12

Leg Extensions: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 210 x 15
Set 2: 210 x 15
Set 3: 210 x 15
Set 4: 210 X 12

Lying Leg Curls: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 110 x 12
Set 2: 110 x 12
Set 3: 110 x 12
Set 4: 110 x 15

Seated Calf Raises: (45sec RI)
Set 1: 90 x 100
Set 2: 100 x 60
Set 3: 110 x 60

Everything is stronger. My body is responding to higher reps better than before. My diet hasn't been good, though. I need to buckle down. It has been terrible, but post workout I have been eating a lot of quest bars and stuff. I have to cut those things out.  




My diet and supplement regiment today will end up looking like the following:

8:30am: Scoop of whey and a shot of ghrp+cjc1295
9:30am: 4 eggs and 1/2 cup of oatmeal
12:30pm: 4 eggs and a banana
2:30pm: Post workout shake and a shot of ghrp+cjc1295
4:00pm: 8oz baked chicken and 3 questbars
6:30pm: shot of ghrp+cjc1295
7:00pm: 1 cup of cottege cheese and one scoop of whey
10:00pm: 2 scoops of whey
12:00pm: scoop of casein and a shot of ghrp+cjc1295


----------



## KelJu (Mar 27, 2014)

03/27/14 - Thursday
Push - High Reps

Bench Press: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 205 x 12
Set 3: 205 x 12
Set 4: 185 x 8
Set 5: 155 x 8

Military Press: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 85 x 12
Set 2: 85 x 12
Set 3: 65 x 12
Set 4: 55 x 12

Dips: (60sec RI)
Set 1: BW+25 x 15
Set 2: BW+25 x 15
Set 3: BW+25 x 8

Lying DB Arm Extensions: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 20 x 10
Set 2: 20 x 10
Set 3: 25 x 10
Set 4: 25 x 10

Hanging Crunches: (60sec RI)
Set 1: BW x 15
Set 3: BW x 15
Set 3: BW x 10

Torso Twist: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 210 x 15
Set 2: 210 x 15

Weighted Crunches:
Set 1: BW+10 x 45


Solid training. Slight gains on second set rep power on most lifts. Everybody says I am getting huge, but I don't feel like I am getting stronger. Weird!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 27, 2014)

I got promoted at work, so now my schedule is changing some. This is my diet and dosing schedule today:

8:00am: Scoop of whey and 100mcg of ghrp-2 + cjc1295
8:45am: 4 eggs and 1/2 cup of oatmeal
11:30am (PWO): Scoop of whey and 100mcg of ghrp-2 + cjc1295
12:00pm: half of a cucumber dipping in hummus, 6 pieces of sushi with rice, scoop of whey, and a quest bar
2:00pm: 100mcg of ghrp-2 + cjc1295
3:00pm: Cup of cottage cheese, half of a cucumber with hummus, and a scoop of whey
6:30pm: Cup of cottage cheese and scoop of whey
9:30pm: 2 scoops of whey
11:30pm: Scoop of Casein and 100mcg of ghrp-2 + cjc1295


----------



## KelJu (Mar 29, 2014)

03/29/14 - Saturday
Pull Day - High Reps

Chin-Ups: (60sec RI)
Set 1: BW x 8
Set 2: BW x 8
Set 3: BW x 8
Set 4: BW x 6

Lat Pull-Down: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 150 x 12
Set 2: 150 x 12
Set 3: 165 x 12

Standing Single Arm Cable Row: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 65 x 12
Set 2: 65 x 10
Set 3: 57.5 x 12

Upright Rows: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 85 x 15
Set 2: 85 x 15
Set 3: 85 x 12

Shrugs: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 315 x 30
Set 2: 315 x 25
Set 3: 315 x 25

Hyper Extensions: (60sec RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 20
Set 2: BW+45 x 20
Set 3: BW+45 x 17

Preacher Curls: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 60 x 12
Set 2: 60 x 12
Set 3: 60 x 12
Set 4: 65 x 12


Stronger in every way. I am very happy with my progression. Diet on the other hand is shit. I have to stop munching on those god damn questbars, but they taste so good. They are processed garbage, and they are starting to clog me up and make my shit sticky. I was bleeding from the asshole today. That aught to be reason enough to clean my diet up.


----------



## Intense (Mar 29, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I have been drug free for almost a year now. Sobriety has been my little experiment. I never had a problem with drugs, but I just wanted to see if my mental health improved. I am thinking it hasn't made a difference one way or another. I feel the same. Some mushrooms would be awesome. I need to make a little black market order for some ecstacy, and find some slut who wants to hangout, do drugs, and fuck all weekend.













btw when do I get invited to one of your sexual orgy shindigs?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 31, 2014)

03/31/14 - Monday
Legs - High Reps

Squats: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 275 x 12
Set 4: 315 x 12

Leg Extensions: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 210 x 16
Set 2: 210 x 16
Set 3: 210 x 16

Lying Leg Curls: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 125 x 12
Set 2: 125 x 12
Set 3: 125 x 12

Seated Calf Raises: (30sec RI)
Set 1: 135 x 30
Set 2: 135 x 30
Set 3: 135 x 30
Set 4: 135 x 30

Standing Calf Raises: (30sec RI)
5 second contractions with 2 second rest
Set 1: 215 x 12
Set 2: 215 x 12
Set 3: 215 x 12




Diet for today:

8:00am: Scoop of whey and 100mcg of ghrp-2 + cjc1295
8:45am: 3 eggs and 1/2 cup of oatmeal
11:30am (PWO): Scoop of whey and 100mcg of ghrp-2 + cjc1295
12:00pm:4 eggs, scoop of whey, and a quest bar
3:00pm: Grilled chicken breast,orange israeli couscous, and sauteed hericot verts
6:30pm: Cup of cottage cheese and scoop of whey
9:30pm: 2 scoops of whey
11:30pm: Scoop of Casein and 100mcg of ghrp-2 + cjc1295


----------



## KelJu (Apr 1, 2014)

Intense said:


> btw when do I get invited to one of your sexual orgy shindigs?





If you ever come to Atlanta, I will take you to a fetish club. I know some girls who are into rape fantasy and love to be choked. You in?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 1, 2014)

04/01/14 - Tuesday
Push - High Reps

Incline Press: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 185 x 10
Set 2: 185 x 10
Set 3: 155 x 10
Set 4: 135 x 10

Decline Press: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 155 x 12
Set 2: 165 x 12
Set 3: 155 x 12

Military Press: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 95 x 12
Set 2: 95 x 10
Set 3: 75 x 10

Dips: (60sec RI)
Set 1: BW+25 x 15
Set 2: BW+25 x 15
Set 3: BW+25 x 9

Single Arm DB Arm Extensions: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 25 x 12
Set 2: 20 x 12
Set 3: 15 x 12

Torso Twist: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 210 x 15
Set 2: 210 x 15

Weighted Crunches: (60sec RI)
Set 1: BW+10 x 50
Set 2: BW+10 x 30



Diet was a disaster today. Had reps from amazing meal come by our store and feed my green super food all day. Their products taste okay, but I know I took in at least 60 grams of sugar from all that shit.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 4, 2014)

04/04/14 - Friday
Pull - High Reps

Chin-Ups: (60sex RI)
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW x 8

Chin-Ups:  (Neutral Grip) (60sec RI)
Set 3: BW x 8 
Set 4: BW x 7

T-Bar Row: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 90 x 10
Set 3: 75 x 10
Set 4: 65 x 10

Up-Right Rows: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 95 bx 12
Set 2: 95 x 12
Set 3: 95 x 10

Shrugs: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 315 x 35
Set 2: 405 x 30
Set 3: 455 x 25

Hyper Extensions: (60sec RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 20
Set 2: BW+45 x 20
Set 3: BW+45 x 15

Preacher Curls: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 65 x 12
Set 2: 65 x 12
Set 3: 70 x 12
Set 4: 70 x 10


Major gains in almost all areas, but no surprise there, because I have been stuffing my fat fucking face. Today I will get serious about locking down my diet.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 5, 2014)

04/05/14 - Saturday
Legs - High Reps

Squats: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 275 x 12
Set 4: 335 x 10

Track Star Leg Extensions: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 210 x 20
Set 2: 240 x 20
Set 3: 260 x 20
Set 4: 270 x 20

Single Leg Kneeling Leg Curls: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 75 x 10
Set 2: 75 x 10
Set 3: 45 x 12
Set 4: 45 x 12

Seated Calf Raises: (30sec RI)
Set 1: 90 x 50
Set 2: 90 x 50
Set 3: 100 x 35
Set 4: 100 x 35



Diet for today: (slept in this morning)

11:00am: Scoop of whey and 100mcg of ghrp-2 + cjc1295
12:00pm: Broccoli and beef tips
2:00pm: 4 eggs
5:00pm(PWO): Scoop of whey and 100mcg of ghrp-2 + cjc1295
7:30pm: Broccoli and beef tips 
9:30pm: 2 scoops of whey
11:30pm: Scoop of Casein and 100mcg of ghrp-2 + cjc1295


----------



## KelJu (Apr 7, 2014)

04/07/14 - Monday
Push - High Reps

Bench Press: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 205 x 12
Set 3: 205 x 12
Set 4: 185 x 10
Set 5: 135 x 10

Military Press: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 95 x 12
Set 2: 95 x 12
Set 3: 95 x 10
Set 4: 75 x 10

Dips: (60sec RI)
Set 1: BW x 20
Set 2: BW x 20
Set 3: BW x 16

Single Arm DB Arm Extensions: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 20 x 12
Set 2: 20 x 10
Set 3: 20 x 8

Torso Twist: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 210 x 15
Set 2: 210 x 18

Weighted Crunches: (60sec RI)
Set 1: BW+10 x 45
Set 2: BW+10 x 30
Set 3: BW+10 x 25



Diet for today:

8:30am: Scoop of whey and 100mcg of ghrp-2 + cjc1295
9:00am: 3 eggs and 1/2 cup of oatmeal
11:30am (PWO): Scoop of whey and 100mcg of ghrp-2 + cjc1295
12:00pm:1/2 cup cottage cheese, 2 scoops of whey, and a quest bar
3:00pm: cup of cottage cheese, 2 scoops of whey
6:30pm: Cup of cottage cheese and scoop of whey
9:30pm: 2 scoops of whey
11:30pm: Scoop of Casein and 100mcg of ghrp-2 + cjc1295


----------



## KelJu (Apr 9, 2014)

04/09/14 - Wednesday
Pull Day - High Reps

Chin-Ups: (60sec RI)
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW x 10
Set 3: BW x 8

Lat Pull-Down: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 175 x 12
Set 2: 175 x 12
Set 3: 175 x 10

Standing Single Arm Cable Row: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 65 x 12
Set 2: 65 x 12
Set 3: 65 x 10

Upright Rows: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 95 x 12
Set 2: 95 x 12
Set 3: 95 x 12
Set 4: 105 x 10

Shrugs: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 275 x 40
Set 2: 275 x 35
Set 3: 275 x 35

Preacher Curls: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 70 x 12
Set 2: 70 x 12
Set 3: 70 x 10



Damn solid training considering that I only got about 4 hours of sleep last night and maybe 5 the night before. I had to see my shrink this morning to adjust my meds. I hope the changes will allow for better sleep tonight.


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2014)

What is the general layout of your program (days training per week, etc)?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 10, 2014)

I am aiming for 2 days on 1 day off followed by 1 day on 1 day off. 

On, on, off, on, off, on, on, off, on, off...

I am thinking that my volume per training day is too high for the amount of calories I am taking in, because I feel really tired a lot of days. Like today, holy shit I felt like death. It took everything I had to finish the workout. Although, that could be due to the change in my psych meds. 

I slept 10 hours last night, so I don't understand how I could be so tired. I am feeling better as the day goes on.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 10, 2014)

04/10/14 - Thursday
Legs - High Reps

Squats: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 275 x 12
Set 4: 335 x 10

SLDL: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 185 x 10
Set 3: 225 x 10

Leg Extensions: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 210 x 17
Set 2: 210 x 17
Set 3: 210 x 17

Seated Calf Raises: (30sec RI)
Set 1: 90 x 50
Set 2: 100 x 50
Set 3: 110 x 50


Pretty damn happy with that workout considering how awful I felt. Thought I was going to pass the fuck out. I was struggling to keep my eyes open. It felt like I had popped 3 xanax. 

This concludes my little hypertrophy experiment. I am done with this shit. I'm not saying I didn't enjoy it, but I feel that my body grows better when I throw some big weights around occasionally. Also, my calories will be plummeting as I gear up to try and do something big in the ama challenge. I really want to win. I won't be the best looking at the end, but I think I can show the most improvement.


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I am aiming for 2 days on 1 day off followed by 1 day on 1 day off.
> 
> On, on, off, on, off, on, on, off, on, off...
> 
> ...



Training like that would wreck me at my current volumes and intensities. Do you feel you have enough time to recover? Recovery is more than just calories and good nights of sleep. One big factor is life stress. Another is training stress, which you mentioned with managing volume. There is a lot of current practical stuff being done with monitoring heart rate variability, which has implications of your overall stress status (ie, being recovered, being in-recovery and being over-taxed.) I haven't studied the science behind it, but it is something I want to invest some time in once I have more...time! lol

I have some anxiety issues myself, and when they get bad, I can feel exhausted in the gym the day after a big anxiety explosion. I'll have eaten well, rested well, and hydrated well, but I'll find myself yawning and struggling to tolerate my workout instead of really getting at the weights. In more recent times I've been realizing how much my mental health affects my physical performance.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 10, 2014)

Mental health is everything. My mental health is better now than it has ever been, and it translates into my physical health being the best it has ever been. 

I look and feel the best at 31 than I ever have. The amount of complements I get from strangers is crazy. I was at the grocery store yesterday and an old black man yells at me "Damn boy, you look like you lift every weight in the gym!" I'm not going to lie, the shit feels good. Girls like to feel on my arms, customers always say they want to look like me. 

It reinforces my goals, and gives me a sense of value. I guess I never really had that before. I don't drink, smoke, do drugs, or anything that hurts my body because I value it too much. That shit doesn't even sound like me. I was the suicidal pothead with anger issues. How did I turn into this?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 10, 2014)

KelJu said:


> If you ever come to Atlanta, I will take you to a fetish club. I know some girls who are into rape fantasy and love to be choked. You in?



Yep. Let's rape some bitches. Beats this raping cats bullshit


----------



## Intense (Apr 10, 2014)

KelJu said:


> If you ever come to Atlanta, I will take you to a fetish club. I know some girls who are into rape fantasy and love to be choked. You in?



Count me IN on that one.


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2014)

KelJu said:


> Mental health is everything. My mental health is better now than it has ever been, and it translates into my physical health being the best it has ever been.
> 
> I look and feel the best at 31 than I ever have. The amount of complements I get from strangers is crazy. I was at the grocery store yesterday and an old black man yells at me "Damn boy, you look like you lift every weight in the gym!" I'm not going to lie, the shit feels good. Girls like to feel on my arms, customers always say they want to look like me.
> 
> It reinforces my goals, and gives me a sense of value. I guess I never really had that before. I don't drink, smoke, do drugs, or anything that hurts my body because I value it too much. That shit doesn't even sound like me. I was the suicidal pothead with anger issues. How did I turn into this?



Well shit man, that sounds great!


----------



## KelJu (Apr 13, 2014)

04/13/14 - Sunday
Push - Low Reps

Bench Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 275 x 5
Set 4: 315 x 3
Set 5: 325 x 3
Set 6: 340 x 2

Should Press Machine: (3m RI)
Set 1: 180 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 245 x 5
Set 4: 265 x 5
Set 5: 285 x 5
Set 6" 290 x 4

Dips: (3m RI)
Set 1: BW+90 x 10
Set 2: BW+90 x 10
Set 3: BW+100 x 8

Single Arm Cable Arm Extensions: (3m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 5
Set 2: 35 x 5
Set 3: 42.5 x 5

Hanging Crunches: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: BW x 20
Set 2: BW x 15
Set 3: BW x 12

Torso Twist: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 205 x 15
Set 2: 205 x 20



Woohoo! I fucking love throwing big weight. I haven't done it in a while. It felt good. I feel strong. Joints feel good. Body feels good. I am surprised at how strong I was considering that I have only done low weight high rep work for the past month.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 15, 2014)

Yesterday, I got a minor injury doing weighted chin-ups. It feels like the highest part of my tricep where it connects to the back of the shoulder got pulled or strained. I was doing weighted chin-ups with 70lbs. I stopped working out as soon as it happened. I was a little depressed about it, but today I am fine. Shit happens, and how you deal with it is what matters. 

I am going to take 4 or 5 days off and just do cardio in the meantime.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 20, 2014)

04/19/14 - Saturday
Legs - High Reps

Squats: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 275 x 12
Set 4: 315 x 10

Lying Leg curl: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 125 x 12
Set 2: 125 x 12
Set 3: 125 x 12

Leg Extensions: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 210 x 15
Set 2: 210 x 15
Set 3: 210 x 15

Seated Calf Raises: (30sec RI)
Set 1: 90 x 50
Set 2: 100 x 50
Set 3: 110 x 50
Set 4: 120 x 50




Solid workout. Slight step backwards, but I knew this would be the case. I spent almost a week smoking cigarettes and eating almost nothing. But, I pulled it back together, and now I am back on track physically and mentally. 


04/20/14 - Sunday
Cardio

3 mile run, medium pace.


Diet changes:
Switching to low carb keto diet. I feel that it is the only way to catch up and make a good showsing in the ama contest at this point. I lost so much time due to me fucking about instead of being focused. 

First thing this morning I went on a fasted run. Came back drank a scoop of whey and coffee with butter and mct oil. I couldn't find grass fed butter, so I am using regular butter at the moment. 

Other than the carbs in my whey, I plan to take on no carbs except for a refeed every 3 days.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 20, 2014)

04/20/14 - Sunday
Push - High reps with super sets and drop sets

Bench Press super set with push-ups: (15sec RI)
Bench Press Set 1: 135 x 10  Push-Ups Set 2: 10
Bench Press Set 3: 135 x 10  Push-Ups Set 4: 10
Bench Press Set 5: 95 x 10  Push-Ups Set 6: 8
Bench Press Set 7: 65 x 12  Push-Ups Set 8: 8

Decline Press: (15sec RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 135 x 10
Set 3: 95 x 10
Set 4: 65 x 10

Should Press Machine: (15sec RI)
Set 1: 180 x 10
Set 2: 140 x 10
Set 3: 110 x 10
Set 4: 90 x 12
Set 5: 90 x 12

Single Arm Lying DB Arm Extensions: (20sec RI)
Set 1: 25 x 10
Set 2: 20 x 10
Set 3: 15 x 10
Set 4: 10 x 12

Torso Twist: (45sec RI)
Set 1: 190 x 20
Set 2: 190 x 20

Weighted Crunches: (30sec RI)
Set 1: BW+10 x 50
Set 2: BW+10 x 40



Great. Now my fucking wrist is fucked, too. Can't really push anything heavy, so I worked on low weight super sets and drop sets. I still got a good workout in, but this shit is starting to get old. Two injures in one fucking week.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 24, 2014)

04/22/14 - Tuesday
Pull Day - High Reps

Lat Pull-Down: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 160 x 20
Set 2: 150 x 20
Set 3: 150 x 20

Standing Single Arm Cable Row: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 57.5 x 12
Set 2: 57,5 x 12
Set 3: 57.5 x 12

T-Bar Row: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 45 x 12
Set 2: 45 x 12
Set 3: 45 x 12

Shrugs: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 315 x 35
Set 2: 315 x 30
Set 3: 315 x 30

Preacher Curls: (60sec RI)
Set 1: 70 x 10
Set 2: 70 x 10
Set 3: 70 x 10


----------



## KelJu (Apr 24, 2014)

04/24/14 - Thursday
Legs - High Reps

Squats: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 365 x 5
Set 5: 385 x 4

SLDL: (3m RI RI)
Set 1: 135 x 6
Set 2: 185 x 6
Set 3: 225 x 6
Set 4: 245 x 6
Set 5: 265 x 6

Seated Leg Curl: (2m RI)
Set 1: 160 x 6
Set 2: 160 x 6
Set 3: 160 x 6

Leg Press Calve Extensions: (1m RI)
Set 1: 585 x 50
Set 2: 585 x 50
Set 3: 585 x 50


----------



## KelJu (Apr 24, 2014)

Training is shit. My heart isn't in it right now. Persistent nagging injuries are taking the fun out of it plus I have other personal shit going on in my life. My diet has turned to shit, and I am smoking cigarettes again. I have stopped running and doing cardio. It is all I can do just to get out of bed in the morning. Work has me at 45+ hours a week, and I have a 3 hour a day commute until I move a month from now.

I need to come up with some way to get back on track. I should be doing much better than I am now.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 26, 2014)

I see you're still a strong Kiki.

I wish I was pulling those number, but BJJ has injured me enough to put an end to that.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 27, 2014)

04/26/14 - Saturday
Push - High Reps, Slow movements

Incline Press: (2m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

Decline Press: (2m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

Military Press: (2m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

Rope Tricep Push-Down: (2m RI)
3 sets 10-12 rep range

Handing Ab Crunches: (1m RI)
3 sets 10-20 rep range

Crunches: (1m RI)
2 sets 30-50 range


To help my mind and ego deal with not being able to lift much while I heal, I am not logging numbers anymore. The goal is to just go in there and move shit around in a pain free manor while pushing muscles until they can't go any more.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 27, 2014)

BigDyl said:


> I see you're still a strong Kiki.
> 
> I wish I was pulling those number, but BJJ has injured me enough to put an end to that.




I haven't changed much in the last few years.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 27, 2014)

04/27/14 - Sunday
Pull - High Reps, Slow movements

Neutral Grip Pull-Ups: (2m RI)
4 sets 6-10 rep range

Standing Single Arm Cable Row: (2m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

Shrugs: (2m RI)
4 sets 15-25 rep range

Hyper Extensions: (2m RI)
2 sets 15-20 rep range

Preacher Curls: (2m RI)
3 sets 10-12 rep range


----------



## KelJu (Apr 29, 2014)

04/29/14 - Tuesday
Legs - High Reps, Slow movements

SLDL: (2m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

Lying Leg Curls: (1m RI)
3 sets 10-12 rep range

Leg Extensions: (1m RI)
3 sets 12-18 rep range

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)
4 sets 40-60 rep range 

My quad or my hip abductor is tender still from last leg day. I was warming up with 225 on squats, but decided to wait until next leg day before going balls to the wall on squats again. Trying to train smarter.

Also, I started an injury repair regiment. I am taking fish oil, cissus, and zyflamend.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks good.  What are those peptides you're running?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 29, 2014)

CJC-1295 no dac + ghrp-2. I'm thinking about running igf-1, but I need to do more research.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 29, 2014)

What do those two do together.  Are they better than HGH?


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2014)

KelJu said:


> Training is shit. My heart isn't in it right now. Persistent nagging injuries are taking the fun out of it plus I have other personal shit going on in my life. My diet has turned to shit, and I am smoking cigarettes again. I have stopped running and doing cardio. It is all I can do just to get out of bed in the morning. Work has me at 45+ hours a week, and I have a 3 hour a day commute until I move a month from now.
> 
> I need to come up with some way to get back on track. I should be doing much better than I am now.



Sounds like a stress-fest. Injuries suck fat cocks, at this point in the game I have 0 tolerance for feeling pain inside of outside the gym. A couple years ago I totally re-assessed my training. I cut down weights really low and focused on thorough warm up/mobility drills and perfect form. It hurt my ego for a while, but once you start moving well and doing it pain free, it brings the fun back into training, even if you are not moving the big weights. It's good to invest in your orthopedic health for the long term. I'm just now getting back to the heavier weights, but in a pain-free way.  

Ever think of switching up your training style to bring back the fun? One thing I've done is incorporate a lot of body stuff stuff and kettle bell moves, not as taxing on the body (allowing you to recover), and you can develop different physical skills than just absolute strength (mobility, power/speed, core strength, conditioning). 

If you are trying to get back on track, the only suggestion I have is to slowly make the positive changes, one thing at a time with really focused intent. 

Good luck with everything man. I hope you can get some peace and positivity through shitty times.


----------



## KelJu (May 1, 2014)

BigDyl said:


> What do those two do together.  Are they better than HGH?



CJC 1295 boost the effectiveness of ghrp. Together they increase the bodies own production of GH. Members here had blood work done after shooting these peptides and the results were extremely promising. The effects only last for about 30 minutes, but peptides are better than GH in that they do not interfere with the body's natural production of GH. 

They are not nearly as good as GH at total effectiveness. However, the cost of peptides is a fraction of GH. I feel that peptides are a much better bang for your buck than GH.


----------



## KelJu (May 1, 2014)

fufu said:


> Sounds like a stress-fest. Injuries suck fat cocks, at this point in the game I have 0 tolerance for feeling pain inside of outside the gym. A couple years ago I totally re-assessed my training. I cut down weights really low and focused on thorough warm up/mobility drills and perfect form. It hurt my ego for a while, but once you start moving well and doing it pain free, it brings the fun back into training, even if you are not moving the big weights. It's good to invest in your orthopedic health for the long term. I'm just now getting back to the heavier weights, but in a pain-free way.
> 
> Ever think of switching up your training style to bring back the fun? One thing I've done is incorporate a lot of body stuff stuff and kettle bell moves, not as taxing on the body (allowing you to recover), and you can develop different physical skills than just absolute strength (mobility, power/speed, core strength, conditioning).
> 
> ...





I have completely overhauled my training. I now do very small weight, but I do it slow and controlled with high reps and a lot of sets. My left elbow has healed, my wrist has healed enough to do low weight bench pressing. My tricep still gets aggravated by chin-ups, so I will be doing lat pull-downs instead. 

I trained today, and got an awesome workout. I have been loading up with arginine and citrulline pre-workout and I swear I blow up like a balloon  with this style of training. I am enjoying lifting again. I just have to be patient and not push too hard.

I have a crock-pot at home that has been slow cooking bones for almost 24 hours now. By the time I get home it will be ready to drink. I read that bone broth soup is one of the best things you can consume to boost connective tissue repair.


----------



## KelJu (May 1, 2014)

05/01/14 - Thursday
Push - High Reps, Slow movements

Incline Press: (1m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

Decline Press: (1m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

Military Press: (1m RI)
4 sets 8-12 rep range

Single Arm Cable Tricep Extensions: (1m RI)
3 sets 10-12 rep range

Hanging Ab Crunches: (1m RI)
3 sets 10-20 rep range

Crunches: (1m RI)
2 sets 30-50 range


----------



## fufu (May 1, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I have completely overhauled my training. I now do very small weight, but I do it slow and controlled with high reps and a lot of sets. My left elbow has healed, my wrist has healed enough to do low weight bench pressing. My tricep still gets aggravated by chin-ups, so I will be doing lat pull-downs instead.
> 
> I trained today, and got an awesome workout. I have been loading up with arginine and citrulline pre-workout and I swear I blow up like a balloon  with this style of training. I am enjoying lifting again. I just have to be patient and not push too hard.
> 
> I have a crock-pot at home that has been slow cooking bones for almost 24 hours now. By the time I get home it will be ready to drink. I read that bone broth soup is one of the best things you can consume to boost connective tissue repair.



I recently started doing high-rep stuff too..so much fun. It is the kind of training I did when I first started. 

Crock pots are great, super easy to make big amounts of food.


----------



## BigDyl (May 1, 2014)

KelJu said:


> CJC 1295 boost the effectiveness of ghrp. Together they increase the bodies own production of GH. Members here had blood work done after shooting these peptides and the results were extremely promising. The effects only last for about 30 minutes, but peptides are better than GH in that they do not interfere with the body's natural production of GH.
> 
> They are not nearly as good as GH at total effectiveness. However, the cost of peptides is a fraction of GH. I feel that peptides are a much better bang for your buck than GH.



Have you seen any results yet?

How much do you run of each and when do you use them?


----------



## KelJu (May 1, 2014)

I am not satisfied with my progress. Like I said before, I should be farther along, but shit came up that I had to deal with. I am back on track I think. Hopefully I will be able to show much more progress in the next month.


----------



## KelJu (May 1, 2014)

BigDyl said:


> Have you seen any results yet?
> 
> How much do you run of each and when do you use them?




I saw results the first few days. I sleep an hour less and feel better waking up when I use the peptides before bed. I have awful fucking skin, I mean just really bad. It is scarred up from acne and doing stupid shit. My skin started looking better within a week. My recovery time is better as well. If I can swing the money, I would prefer to stay in peptides indefinitely.


----------



## KelJu (May 3, 2014)

05/02/14 - Friday
Pull - High Reps, Slow movements

Lat pull-Down: (1m RI)
2 sets in and realized my tricep still hasn't healed, so I stopped. 

T-Bar Row: (1m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

Lat Pullover Machine: (1m RI)
4 Sets 10-12 range

Shrugs: (1m RI)
4 sets 30-35 rep range

Hyper Extensions: (2m RI)
2 sets 15-20 rep range

Preacher Curls: (2m RI)
3 sets 10-12 rep range


Tricep is a no go. Needs more rest, so no more vertical pulling for a few weeks. Everything else felt good.


----------



## KelJu (May 19, 2014)

I take meds for bi-polar disorder: Seroquel, lithium, and trazadone. Seroquel is a dopamine antagonist. It increases prolactin. I have been taking it for almost 9 years. I suspect my prolactin levels have been elevated for a long time. I have been on a low dose of tren since January. I was scared that the increased prolactin from two modalities would be a problem. 

I quit the seroquel and replaced it with caber. The day after I made the switch, I started to feel better and better until about day 5 when I went full blown manic. For about 4 days it felt like I was on mdma. I couldn't eat or sleep. I was talking 90 miles an hour and I started to look strung out like a crackhead. After 4 days of not sleeping, I started to hallucinate.

As much as I didn't want to I had to tell my boss at work that I was having a medical emergency. I went to the hospital and told them that I was having a manic episode and that I was having auditor hallucinations. I was scared they would lock me in the psych ward, but I got lucky. They gave me a script for Zyprexa and a shot of something that knocked me out like a light. I slept for 20 hours and woke up feeling like I had been hit by a truck.

I haven't lifted in a few weeks. My body feels wrecked. I am just now rebounding, and I plan to hit the gym tomorrow. I feel like I have lost 20lbs. All I know to do is hit the gym hard and try to rebuild.


----------



## fufu (May 20, 2014)

Shit man. You got some heart if you are getting right back to the gym after all of that. 

I can't imagine what it is like to have a manic episode, what do you do with yourself when you are up all night? Being up for 4 nights straight has got to put your state of consciousness in a very strange place.


----------



## KelJu (May 20, 2014)

Ha, I talk to trannies and other ridiculous shit most of the time. Most people with bi-polar who go manic also become hyper sexual. This can be very very dangerous, because I am super horny, plus I have impaired impulse control and decision making ability. 

Most of the sex I have had in my life was when I was manic. Then, when the mania goes away so does my sex drive, because the meds actually shut it completely off. I sometimes stop taking my meds just so I can have sex, and then I go back on the meds before anything bad happens. One of the things I love about gear is that it turns my sex drive back on even when I am on the meds. The problem is that the gear also keeps me in a state teetering on the edge of mania but the meds are pushing back. It is a vicious tug of war, and probably not the best of ideas, but I say fuck it. If you can fuck in your 30s, what is the point of living.


----------



## KelJu (May 20, 2014)

I hit the gym today and had an awesome workout. Just getting back into the swing of things has been good for my mind. I did lose 20lbs in 2 weeks, I dropped from 228 to 208. Hopefully, most of it was water, and I should get a lot of it back fairly quickly. 

People keep saying I look really lean, and I want to punch them in the face. 




05/20/14 - Tuesday
Push - High Reps, Slow movements

Bench Press: (1m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

Decline Press: (1m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

DB Shoulder Press: (1m RI)
4 sets 8-12 rep range

Dips: (1m RI)
3 sets of 15

Single Arm Cable Tricep Extensions: (1m RI)
3 sets 10-12 rep range

Hanging Ab Crunches: (1m RI)
3 sets 10-20 rep range

Crunches: (1m RI)
2 sets 30-50 range


----------



## theCaptn' (May 21, 2014)

You still in this comp bro?


----------



## KelJu (May 21, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> You still in this comp bro?



I don't know. I hate to puss out, but at the same time I just lost a serious amount of time and progress. Unless I can do something miraculous in 2 weeks, I doubt I will be making much of a showing.


----------



## KelJu (May 21, 2014)

05/21/14 - Wednesday
Pull - High Reps, Slow movements

Chin-Ups: (1m RI)
4 sets of 10

Standing Single Arm Cable Row: (1m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

Lat Pullover Machine: (1m RI)
4 Sets 10-12 range

Upright Row: (1m RI_
4 Sets of 10

Shrugs: (1m RI)
4 sets 30-35 rep range

Hyper Extensions: (2m RI)
2 sets 15-20 rep range

Preacher Curls: (2m RI)
3 sets 10-12 rep range


Well the good news is no pain. Feels like in 3 weeks everything healed.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I don't know. I hate to puss out, but at the same time I just lost a serious amount of time and progress. Unless I can do something miraculous in 2 weeks, I doubt I will be making much of a showing.



I had a fkg virus for 2 weeks..... I had to spend over $5k on a meth binge just to catch up .... DONT GIVE UP!!!!


----------



## KelJu (May 26, 2014)

05/23/14 - Friday
Legs - High Reps, Slow movements

Squats: (1m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

Lying Leg Curls: (1m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

Leg Extensions: (1m RI)
4 sets 12-18 rep range

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)
4 sets 40-60 rep range


----------



## KelJu (May 26, 2014)

05/24/14 - Saturday
Push - High Reps, Slow movements

DB Bench Press: (1m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

Decline Press: (1m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

DB Shoulder Press: (1m RI)
4 sets 8-12 rep range

Dips: (1m RI)
3 sets of 15

Single Arm Cable Tricep Extensions: (1m RI)
3 sets 10-12 rep range

Hanging Ab Crunches: (1m RI)
3 sets 10-20 rep range

Crunches: (1m RI)
2 sets 30-50 range


----------



## KelJu (May 26, 2014)

05/26/14 - Monday
Pull - High Reps, Slow movements

Pull-Ups: (1m RI)
4 sets of 8-10 rep range

Standing Single Arm Cable Row: (1m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

Lat Pullover Machine: (1m RI)
3 Sets 8-10 range

Upright Row: (1m RI)
3 Sets of 10

Shrugs: (1m RI)
4 sets 30-35 rep range

Hyper Extensions: (2m RI)
2 sets 15-20 rep range

Preacher Curls: (2m RI)
3 sets 10-12 rep range


Fuck Yes! Last three workouts have been awesome. Almost no pain and I have been less focused on numbers. I am just there to lift weights. The fun is back. I plan to increase the volume and lower the intensity. I also plan to start doing more cardio just to train energy systems.


----------



## Double D (May 27, 2014)

Everything still looks pretty solid in here. So are you off cycle now?


----------



## KelJu (May 27, 2014)

Yeah, I came off the juice when I had my little breakdown a few weeks back. I was at least smart enough to do pct with hcg and nolvadex. Despite the fact that I am off the gear, I still feel strong as fuck. 

UncleZ is sending me a nice little package for free for me to log, so I will be starting up a new cycle soon.


----------



## KelJu (May 27, 2014)

05/27/14 - Tuesday
Legs - High Reps, Slow movements

Squats: (1m RI)
3 sets 10-12 rep range

Lying Leg Curls: (1m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

Leg Extensions: (1m RI)
4 sets 12-18 rep range

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)
4 sets 40-50 rep range



Felt good today. Squats were a little puny, but I expected as much. I want to increase the volume, but I don't know what exercises to add. Maybe if someone knows of something good to add that will complement what I am already doing they could hit me up.


----------



## IronAddict (May 27, 2014)

You could always throw in some front squats or hacks. Also, try to do your hammies standing just for a little variation, stiff legged deads. Some lunges also to add little variety to help from being bored and doing something else.


----------



## KelJu (May 29, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> You could always throw in some front squats or hacks. Also, try to do your hammies standing just for a little variation, stiff legged deads. Some lunges also to add little variety to help from being bored and doing something else.



Hack Squats sound like a good idea. I love SLDLs but I kill my hammies and glutes already with hyper extensions. When I do SLDLs, my hypers get weaker.


----------



## KelJu (May 29, 2014)

05/29/14 - Thursday
Push - Drop-sets and very high reps

DB Bench Press: 15s rest drop-sets
4 sets 8-12

Decline Press: 15s rest drop-sets
5 sets 8-12 rep range

Military Press: 15s rest drop-sets
5 sets 8-12 rep range

Dips: (1m RI)
3 sets of 12-20 reps

Single Arm Cable Tricep Extensions: (1m RI)
3 sets 10-12 rep range

Hanging Ab Crunches: (1m RI)
3 sets 10-20 rep range

Crunches: (1m RI)
2 sets 30-50 range



I had a crazy pump today with the drop-sets. My shoulders were on fire.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 29, 2014)

KELJU!!!!  did you quit on us?


----------



## KelJu (May 29, 2014)

I haven't quit. I had a little health emergency to deal with, but I am 100% again.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 29, 2014)

I just saw that you were updating your journal but not the transformation log.  So I was curious if you dropped out.


----------



## KelJu (May 29, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I just saw that you were updating your journal but not the transformation log.  So I was curious if you dropped out.



I plan to finish the contest, but I am going to make a pretty weak showing. Almost everything that could have gone wrong, did. Fuck it, shit happens. I am just glad to be back 100%.


----------



## KelJu (May 30, 2014)

05/30/14 - Friday
Pull - Drop-sets, very high reps

Pull-Ups: (1m RI)
4 sets of 8-10 rep range

Standing Single Arm Cable Row: (15s RI)
6 sets 10-12 rep range

Lat Pullover Machine: (15s RI)
6 Sets 8-10 range

Upright Row: (15s RI)
6 Sets of 10

Shrugs: (30s RI)
5 sets 25-40 rep range

Hyper Extensions: - (Going easy on these so I can do SLDLs on Sunday without over training hammies)
1 set 20 rep range

Preacher Curls: (15 RI)
5 sets 10-12 rep range


I felt like a boss after that. I loaded up on arginine and citrulline before the workout because I knew the drop-sets would give me an insane pump, and they did. The amino acids helped a lot. 3g of L-Arginine AKG combined with 1.5g of citruline will out perform any NO product on the market, and the powdered version is dirt cheap.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 1, 2014)

06/01/14 - Tuesday
Legs - High Reps, Slow movements

Squats: (1m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

SLDL: (1m RI)
3 sets 8-10 rep rage

Leg Extensions: (1m RI)
4 sets 12-18 rep range

Lying Leg Curls: (1m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

Leg Press Calf Extensions: (1m RI)
2 sets 50 reps

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)
3 sets 40-50 rep range

2 Mile Run at a medium pace. 

Solid fucking leg day. Almost vomited a few times. That is always a good sign. I moved into a new place yesterday. I am so happy to be around white people again. OMFG! Living in the ghetto wasn't nearly as bad as people make it sound, but to me it is just aggravating. Now i am in a really nice house. This should help me manage my stress level a little bit.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 2, 2014)

06/02/14 - Monday
Push - Drop-sets and very high reps

DB Bench Press: 15s rest drop-sets
5 sets 8-12

Decline Press: 15s rest drop-sets
5 sets 8-12 rep range

Military Press: 15s rest drop-sets
5 sets 8-12 rep range

Dips: (1m RI)
3 sets of 12-20 reps

Single Arm Cable Tricep Extensions: (1m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

Hanging Ab Crunches: (1m RI)
3 sets 10-20 rep range

Crunches: (1m RI)
2 sets 30-50 range



I am still having fun with drop-sets. The pumps are fucking awesome. I don't know how good they are for growth, but they sure make working out fun.


----------



## Double D (Jun 2, 2014)

How long does it take you to get in and out of the gym?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KelJu (Jun 2, 2014)

Double D said:


> How long does it take you to get in and out of the gym?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2



About an hour and 15 minutes. I try not to over train.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 2, 2014)

KelJu said:


> About an hour and 15 minutes. I try not to over train.



Shit with my new cardio regiment I'm in the for 2 hours...  ugh I hate cardio

sent by owl


----------



## KelJu (Jun 2, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Shit with my new cardio regiment I'm in the for 2 hours...  ugh I hate cardio
> 
> sent by owl



I do my cardio first thing in the morning. I run. I keep it simple. There is a 3 hour break between my morning run and my gym workout.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah I know it way more productive to not hit cardio after weights but I have no choice.  It's all the time I have.

sent by owl


----------



## KelJu (Jun 5, 2014)

06/04/14 - Friday
Pull - Drop-sets, very high reps

Pull-Ups: (1m RI)
5 sets of 8-10 rep range

Standing Single Arm Cable Row: (15s RI)
6 sets 10-12 rep range

Lat Pullover Machine: (15s RI)
6 Sets 8-10 range

Upright Row: (15s RI)
6 Sets of 10

Shrugs: (30s RI)
5 sets 25-40 rep range

Hyper Extensions: - (Going easy on these so I can do SLDLs on Sunday without over training hammies)
2 set 20 rep range

Preacher Curls: (15 RI)
5 sets 10-12 rep range



Holy fuck! I carbed up this week, and my strength level shot through the roof. I felt at least 25% stronger. I think I will keep this up for a bit, and then try to cut again later.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 10, 2014)

06/05/14 - Thursday
Legs - High Reps, Slow movements

Squats: (1m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

SLDL: (1m RI)
3 sets 8-10 rep rage

Leg Extensions: (1m RI)
4 sets 12-18 rep range

Lying Leg Curls: (1m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

Standing Calf Raises: (1m RI)
2 sets 40 reps

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)
3 sets 40-50 rep range



Good training still. My squatting endurance is a little lacking. I think it is because I need to work on my conditioning. Other than that, training is flawless.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 10, 2014)

06/07/14 - Saturday
Push - Drop-sets and very high reps

DB Bench Press: 15s rest drop-sets
5 sets 8-12

Decline Press: 15s rest drop-sets
5 sets 8-12 rep range

Military Press: 15s rest drop-sets
5 sets 8-12 rep range

Dips: (1m RI)
3 sets of 12-20 reps

Single Arm Cable Tricep Extensions: (1m RI)
4 sets 10-12 rep range

Hanging Ab Crunches: (1m RI)
3 sets 10-20 rep range

Crunches: (1m RI)
2 sets 30-50 range



Fucking awesome! I had a pump to hell and back. I have vain running all across my chest around my shoulder down my arms. Shit looks like something out of a super hero movie.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 10, 2014)

06/09/14 - Monday
Pull - Drop-sets, very high reps

Pull-Ups: (1m RI)
5 sets of 8-10 rep range

T-Bar Row: (15s RI)
7 Sets 5-10 rep range drop sets

Lat Pullover Machine: (15s RI)
4 Sets 8-10 range

Shrugs: (1m RI)
6 sets 30-50 rep range drop sets

Hyper Extensions: - (Going easy on these so I can do SLDLs on Sunday without over training hammies)
2 set 20 rep range

Preacher Curls: (15 RI)
5 sets 10-12 rep range drop sets



Best workout I have gotten in years. I worked out with a friend for the first time in a long time. Normally I hate working out with people, but this was intense. I didn't think he would be able to keep up with me, but he kept up and even did better than me on a few things. It really pushed me to a new level. 

He has the intensity. I rarely see that in people, but his drive is just as strong as mine. We are working legs today. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 10, 2014)

KelJu said:


> 06/09/14 - Monday
> Pull - Drop-sets, very high reps
> 
> Pull-Ups: (1m RI)
> ...



That's good Kelju, you keep killing it.

That's very good, cause a good training partner is like finding a good woman. Very hard to find one you gel with, and once you do, you'll know it.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 11, 2014)

06/10/14 - Tuesday
Legs - Medium to High Reps

Squats: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 315 x 10
Set 4: 365 x 8
Set 5: 315 x 10

Leg Extensions: (1m RI)
Set 1: 210 x 16
Set 2: 210 x 15
Set 3: 210 x 12
Set 4: 190 x 12
Set 5: 175 x 12

Lying Leg Curls: (1m RI)
Set 1: 125 x 15
Set 2: 125 x 12
Set 3: 125 x 10
Set 4: 110 x 10

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)
Set 1: 90 x 100
Set 2: 90 x 100
Set 3: 90 x 80
Set 4: 90 x 80



Super intense workout. I think I am ready to count numbers again. Having a spot for squats helps a lot. I banged out more reps than I would have otherwise just because I knew I had support if I couldn't come up with it.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 13, 2014)

06/12/14 - Thursday
Push - Drop-sets and very high reps

DB Bench Press: (10s RI) Drop-Sets
Set 1: 80 x 15
Set 2: 60 x 15
Set 3: 50 x 10
Set 4: 40 x 10
Set 5: 30 x 8

Decline Press: (10s RI) Drop-Sets
Set 1: 145 x 12
Set 2: 125 x 12
Set 3: 105 x 10
Set 4: 85 x 8
Set 5: 65 x 8
Set 6: 45 x 12

Military Press: (10s RI) Drop-Sets
Set 1: 125 x 10
Set 2: 105 x 8
Set 3: 85 x 8
Set 4: 65 x 8
Set 5: 45 x 8

Dips: (15s RI)
Set 1: BW x 30
Set 2: BW x 15
Set 3: BW x 12

Single Arm Cable Tricep Extensions: (45s RI)
Set 1: 25 x 12
Set 2: 20 x 12
Set 3: 15 x 10

Hanging Ab Crunches: (45s RI)
Set 1: BW x 15
Set 2: BW x 15
Set 3: BW x 12

Crunches: (45s RI)
Set 1: BW x 50
Set 2: BW x 30


----------



## KelJu (Jun 13, 2014)

06/13/14 - Friday
Pull - Drop-sets, very high reps

Lat Pull-Down: (1m RI)
Set 1: 165 x 15
Set 2: 165 x 15
Set 3: 165 x 10
Set 4: 150 x 10
Set 5: 150 x 8

Standing Single Arm Cable Row: (1m RI)
Set 1: 50 x 15
Set 2: 57.5 x 12
Set 3: 65 x 10
Set 4: 80 x 10

Lat Pullover Machine: (1m RI)
Set 1: 180 x 12
Set 2: 180 x 12
Set 3: 180 x 10

Shrugs: (10s RI) Drop-Sets
Set 1: 405 x 15
Set 2: 315 x 15
Set 3: 225 x 20
Set 4: 135 x 20

Preacher Curls: (10s RI) Drop-Sets
Set 1: 75 x 15
Set 2: 65 x 12
Set 3: 55 x 10
Set 4: 45 x 10
Set 5: 35 x 10
Set 6: 25 x 12


Solid workouts till. Lower back is a little tender, so I will relax for the weekend and not over stain it. It doesn't hurt much, but it is letting me know that it is not happy.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 19, 2014)

06/16/14 - Monday
Legs - Medium to High Reps

Squats: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 315 x 10
Set 4: 325 x 10
Set 5: 335 x 10

Leg Extensions: (1m RI)
Set 1: 210 x 16
Set 2: 210 x 15
Set 3: 210 x 15
Set 4: 210 x 12

Lying Leg Curls: (1m RI)
Set 1: 125 x 15
Set 2: 125 x 12
Set 3: 125 x 10
Set 4: 110 x 10

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)
Set 1: 90 x 100
Set 2: 90 x 100
Set 3: 90 x 80
Set 4: 90 x 80


----------



## KelJu (Jun 19, 2014)

06/17/2014 - Tuesday
Push - Medium Rep Range

Bench Press: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 265 x 10
Set 4: 225 x 10

Military Press: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 12
Set 2: 115 x 10
Set 3: 135 x 8
Set 4: 135 x 6
Set 5: 145 x 5

Dips: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: BW x 35
Set 2: BW x 20
Set 3: BW x 15

Cable Pushdown (with rope attachment): (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 60 x 10
Set 2: 60 x 10
Set 3: 65 x 8
Set 4: 55 x 8

Hanging Ab Crunches: (1m RI)
Set 1: BW x 15
Set 2: BW x 15
Set 3: BW x 12


----------



## KelJu (Jun 19, 2014)

06/19/14 - Thursday
Pull - Medium to High Reps

Pull-Ups: (1.2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW x 10
Set 3: BW x 8
Set 4: BW x 6

T-Bar Row: (1.2m RI)
Set 1: 90 x 12
Set 2: 100 x 12
Set 3: 100 x 10
Set 4: 90 x 10

Lat Pullover Machine: (1.2m RI)
Set 1: 180 x 12
Set 2: 200 x 12
Set 3: 220 x 10

Shrugs: (1.2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 40
Set 2: 315 x 30
Set 3: 315 x 25

Preacher Curls: (1.2m RI)
Set 1: 70 x 12
Set 2: 80 x 12
Set 3: 90 x 10
Set 4: 90 x 10

Reverse Cable Wrist Rolls: (1.2m RI)
Set 1: 10 x 3
Set 2: 10 x 3
Set 3: 10 x 3



Fuck fucking yeah! Workout was awesome today. I am feeling a lot better. Workouts have been good for weeks, but weekend partying and whoring around has depleted my energy a bit. I just now feel caught up on sleep. 

I finally got my wrist roller built. Only cost me $10 in parts, and it works a 100 times better than the pieces of shit you buy off amazon or at the sporting goods stores. Diet was good, but far from great. 

8:00am 3 scrambled eggs and oatmeal
11:00am 2 tunafish sandwiches made with P28 bread. https://www.p28foods.com/baked-goods/p28-high-protein-bread
2:00pm: 2 tunafish sandwiches made with P28 bread.
5:00pm 2 scoops of dymatize 100% whey, a banana, and 1/3 of a box of triscuits with hummus
7:00pm (PWO) scoop of dymatize 100% whey, serving of bsn cellmass, 8oz of gatoraid
8:30p: cup of unsweetened greek yogurt, a banana, 1 scoop of whey
10:00pm: 3 eggs and a scoop of whey


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2014)

You running two journals?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 19, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> You running two journals?




Yeah, should I stop doing that? Only reason I did it was I didn't want a gap in my main journal, but copy pasting two journals seems a little spamish. I should probably just stop doing my main while I do the unclez log then come back to my main when it is over.


----------

